# Siding Inside Corners



## scott j (May 4, 2009)

Hi,

I just had new siding put on an addition and the old part of the house. I noticed 3 inside corners where the siding guy used a single J-Channel piece and then slid the other siding behind the back of the J-Channel. So, I can see building paper (Tyvek) in the inside corner when I look down one of the sides. 

When I brought it to the installers attention he said that is how it is normally done but he can put some type of "Piece" in there to cover it up. 

1) Is this how it is normally done for inside corners? Is there a piece that will cover the explosed inside corner?

2) Also, they used J-Channel for the bottom instead of a starter strip. I think because the siding sites on the foundation wall in some spots (old 80 year old house).

Thanks


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

post some pics... but no the installer should have flashed the insidecorners with metal over the tyveck,regardless of whether he used j or an inside corner trim


----------



## James Dunn (Feb 25, 2010)

*cornerfix*

I plane 2x4's down to 1 inch -then rip one to 2-1/2 inch- put them together to form an inside corner having the same dimension from the inside. paint both front and back to insure a good seal. Install in the corner and place the J- channel on the edge and you should be good to go.


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

don't do that:no:tell your installer you want the corners flashed like any vinyl install manual shows


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

I second everything that Tom said.


----------



## scott j (May 4, 2009)

*Attached Picture*

Thanks guys. I attached a picture and you can see the TYVEK in the corner. 

So all of the siding has to come off and done again in the corners? I was thinking there is a piece that can snap into the corner to cover it up.


----------



## MJW (Feb 7, 2006)

To do it right, Tom is correct. Although the Tyvek, if not ripped, will keep out water. Honestly, I wouldn't worry about it too much, especially if the corner is somewhat protected. It probably has more protection now than it ever has.


----------



## scott j (May 4, 2009)

*Yes MJ*

This is a deep corner for a Furnace Chimeny. I will post pics of the other chimney where you can see the TYVEK much easier (new side of house).

Is there a pice that can go over this? The siding guy said he had one but I haven't found anything like this.

Thanks Again. They need to have a "Send a Beer" icon here.


----------



## DEKAN (May 30, 2008)

To install the siding properly an inside corner should be used. And yes the siding on both walls must be removed to do this properly. Make him do it correctly.


----------



## MJW (Feb 7, 2006)

DEKAN said:


> To install the siding properly an inside corner should be used. And yes the siding on both walls must be removed to do this properly. Make him do it correctly.


What if an inside corner is not available? What if the siding is steel? There are no inside corners. I personally think inside corners don't look as good as J channel.


----------



## DEKAN (May 30, 2008)

Siding was vinyl. Contractor v home owner on looks.


----------



## MJW (Feb 7, 2006)

Not all vinyl siding has inside corners available.


----------

